# RV and motorbike rack.. I have a bit missing



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all you Rvers, have any of you got a fixed rack on your vehicle, or had one?

I have just brought one second-hand, I am missing a part and just wanted to know what it looked like 8O 


It may be a 2" square tube, finishishing in an upright heavy duty plate with 6 holes in...

I appreciate this is a needle haystack peice of string question..

John


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

The plate with 6 holes may be the ball hitch fixing, 3 different hights. I bought one 3 weeks ago but haven't tried it on the van yet, if it will help I can take pic's of the rack. Paul


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Paul yep will help a lot 

John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John if its like mine its has one steel tube which fits into the receiver plus a bar on either side, and then a bolt goes through all three of them plus the receiver. Welded to this is the 6 hole plate, doing it like this means it doesn't slop about in the receiver.

Photo if required.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks olley

Image *one* shows the main bar mounting and the mounting for the 'over the bike' bar

this peice actually goes as in pic 2.. the holes for it don't line up with the other 4, so I am thinking a major plate with 6 holes, with a 2" tube welded to it, as the main hitch

image 3 shows more or less how I think it should all sit.. the hoop mounting may all sit higher than the female tube from bumper...

obviously the normal hitch would not be there..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John doesn't the smaller piece go into the receiver and then a large angled piece bolts to it, and the your rack bolts to the angle.

Or am I talking a load of c**p :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

probably

I was thinking I need to have an engineer make something like this...

apologies only have an old version of photoshop in this 'ere RV

goes like bar5

bit i need made is in yellow... I think

camera on timer on the fence, think your selves lucky I have a crop tool :twisted:


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi John the rain has stopped for now, I don't know if this will help this rack is rated to 145kg to be honest I think it will carry much more, the only faults I can see with this are, no tie downs on the platform and no jointing assembly for the loading ramp both easy enough to overcome. I have been looking at the Dave Cooper rack it seems lighter altogether the missus might not like me buying two though. Your pic 1 is a little difficult to make out but if you are having welding done the triangular sections on my assembly seen very strong it might be worth considering the alterations. Are you planning on carrying a VFR ?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Paul.. no was looking at something a bit lighter... this rack is very heavy though.. 50-60 kgs, can only just carry it...!

was cheap at 40£ , needs a coat of paint...

nice thing about it is you can tilt the main ramp, it unhooks from the far support, allowing it to seesaw


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*carrier*

hi johng have a look on ebay under american rv's now


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Pepe good idea... the rack came from there

ebay

is close...
£40 ! 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John you bring the bits and I will bring the welder to Lincoln, soon sort it out. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

John this rack has a see saw type loading system it may help or you might be able to find out more from the company. http://www.flexitowers.co.uk/scoot.htm


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thank paul 

Olley.. i wish.. we'll see


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*For Johng.1974 Towhitch Question*

Hi John

Just read your post today. If you are still looking for a towhitch I may have the answer. I part exchanged my BT Cruiser based on a Ford E350 Econoline Chassis eighteen months ago. 
I have two hitches - one is the original which came with the vehicle and the other which appears to be like the one you described. ie six hole hitch which was made up for me by Freedom Motorhomes to carry a motorcyle rack.
I also have two mud and snow tyres plus a new boxed offside complete mirror and arm and a step support. Photo attached - PM me if of any interest to you.

Bill


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bill your a star   

coud you take another pic of the '6 holer' and maybe a few measurements?

many thanks
John


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tow Hitch*

Hi John

I will do that and post it either tonight or tomorrow first thing. The six hole hitch slides into the two inch reciever and is held in place with a pin. I carried a easylifter motorcyle rack which gave enough clearance for my 100cc Scooter. The hitch replaces the standard American one and was professionally made by Freedom Motorhomes who are well known RV dealers.

Bill


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

could be ideal Bill, will take some measurements myself in an hour or two.

J


----------

